# Somewhat narrowed down!!



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

I have known Audrey for many, many years and her mini's are beautiful.

Terry


----------



## minime (Apr 17, 2011)

*Unsure about this email...*

This is from one of the emails I got from one of the breeders:
___________________________________________________
Just a quick reply. Concerning Hip Displasia. Miniature poodles are usually not susceptable to HD. It is mostly in standards. I do CERF.
Patella problems are mostly in the toys. None of my breeding minis have patella problems. Concerning placing puppies in appropriate homes. Usually very active ones do extremely well where there are children. My apricots and reds have pleasant personalties and are not hyper overly excited. They are brought up in my living room . I have the best and that's why I have people waiting. Wait until this litter is born and then decide what you want to do. You sound like you are a business person, are you not. ___________________________________________________
I have no idea if this is true or not.. I mean I was going to go with this breeder but stopped when I saw this.. is this true? and she hasn't really asked me about our family/home or interviewed us yet.. she has some good brags on her site and I found her poodles on the poodle pedigree web. Should I go to my second & third options?


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

I think it all pretty much sounds true...I'm not that into minis/toys...so I don't know the aliments that affect them the most, but if shes testing for patellas, and CERF's the eyes...I think that pretty much covers mini testing (I may be way off on that >.>) I think they have blood sugar problems as well

And from what I've read, HD is primarily in larger breeds, it can affect some smaller dogs but thats usually caused by injury

now if shes testing her dogs patellas, and they all come back good...if I were that breeder I'd be pretty proud of that and brag about it, especially if its consistent through out the line

Interviewing, how many emails have you sent the breeder?
I know that some of the breeders I spoke to preferred speaking to me through a few emails and then progressively got to know me, and then others wanted me to give them all my information all up front...so there isn't really a "right" way of going about it (from my experience)


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

I would make sure that besides the annual cerf on the breeding dogs, the breeder does Optigen test for the Prcd-PRA for the eyes. This particular disease affects toy and miniature poodles. If the dog is optigen A, it's clear of the disesase, B is a carrier and C is affected and will lead to blindness around the age of 5. Here's the link with more information on this disease.

OptiGen - PRA Test - Poodles


----------



## Rayah-QualitySPs (Aug 31, 2010)

*Minis and hip dysplasia*



Keithsomething said:


> I think it all pretty much sounds true...I'm not that into minis/toys...so I don't know the aliments that affect them the most, but if shes testing for patellas, and CERF's the eyes...I think that pretty much covers mini testing (I may be way off on that >.>) I think they have blood sugar problems as well
> 
> And from what I've read, HD is primarily in larger breeds, it can affect some smaller dogs but thats usually caused by injury


From the Versatility in Poodles website under recommended health tests for miniatures:

Progressive Retinal Atrophy (PRA) DNA testing from an approved laboratory 
Eye clearance by the Canine Eye Registry Foundation (CERF) 
Hip Dysplasia evaluation from an approved agency 
Patellar Luxation OFA evaluation

The above tests are considered the *minimum* tests *required* for *minis* that will be used for breeding.

Miniatures suffer from hip dysplasia for sure and many suffer from thyroid disease. 

The Orthorpedic Foundation for Animals (OFA) lists 1427 results for miniatures and hip dysplasia and 1888 results for miniatures and thyroid testing. Good breeders are testing.

I would *not* be buying a puppy from any breeder who does not do at least the minimum.

The Versatility in Poodles website is a _non-profit_ group that educates the Poodle community and supports Poodle-specific health research.

Make sure who ever sells you the puppy shows you the paperwork. Good luck on finding your new companion!


----------



## minime (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks Rayah! 
I actually did look at the website before! I should've referred back to that. I think I've actually decided now..  Duenna! We just shared a phone call.. and it's funny b/c I was actually about to call her when we got the call from her!!  exciting.. 

Thanks all for your truly thoughtful inputs.. I really appreciate it..!
Rachel


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Wishing you all the best with your puppy when you get it! I hope you have many, many happy years together!!


----------

